# Polished Bliss®: "Where experience counts" - Impreza RB320



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Another one in for some correction work 

This particular RB is the Original Press car and is actually the exact one that EVO Magazine reviewed and drove rather swiftly in this video below: 





So understandably the paint was looking rather sorry for itself as Motoring Journalists aren't really know for their passion of car care!

In the shade the car looks pretty good on arrival:










However, if we go to the other side we can see all sorts of defects lurking:























































The owner was going offshore so the car was left with us for 2 weeks which meant I could work on it in between other jobs and not have to worry about finishing to a strict deadline.

First up I decided to remove the wheels as I could see there was alot of old weight stickers and residue which were going to be a pain to remove if the wheels were still on the car:



















The process was as follows:

Sprayed with R222 wheel gel










Agitated with a Swissvax Wheel Brush...










...and Wheel Woolie.










A rinse followed before Autosmart Tardis was applied to remove some tar spots:










This was rinsed off and Wolfs Brake Duster was applied and agitated after a few minutes:



















A combination of Tardis and the Heat Gun was used to remove the old residue:



















Swissvax Cleaner Fluid and then Autobahn were applied to each wheel and buffed off:



















The arches were cleaned with Meguiars Super Degreaser while each wheel was off but I never took pictures as they weren't too bad to begin with in all honesty.

With all 4 wheels cleaned, protected and back on the car it was time to crack on with all the other details:










Foamed first at a temperature of approx 60/65 degrees:










Thoroughly rinsed at the same temperature:










Engine bay sprayed with Meguiars Super Degreaser and a Swissvax Brush:










Followed by a rinse at medium pressure:










The car was then left to idle for 5 minutes.

Boot, door shuts, exterior trim etc cleaned with Meguiars APC:



















The car was then washed with the 2 bucket method, lambswool mitt and Meguiars Shampoo Plus before Autosmart Tardis was applied to all paintwork and glass:










This was rinsed off after being wiped over with an old MF towel.

Wolfs Brake Duster was then applied and wiped over with a MF towel the same as Tardis before a final rinse off.

Now inside, I clayed with an Autosmart Clay I'd been given to test and water as lube:










Despite the chemical cleaning during the wash stage there was still a considerable amount of contamination coming off the paintwork, this is after half the roof:










Once fully clayed I dried the car off with a PB Luxury Drying Towel and the Black Baron.

Now clean and free of any products that may have been filling any defects the true condition of the paint could be seen:









































































A couple of bits were removed to make polishing easier such as the side repeaters and washer jets:










I then took detailed paint readings which showed the car had a consistent level of paint, unfortunately it was consistently thin! On average it was between 75-85 microns with a couple of high spots just touching 3 figures.

Fortunately, despite the severity of the defects present in the paintwork I was confident I could achieve excellent results with minimal paint removal as experience has shown Subaru's of this age are usually soft and sticky (my own car being true to form!).

So with that in mind, I tried a very mild polish and pad combination - 3M Ultrafina and a 3M Polishing Pad. The paint was extremely sticky but the oily nature of UF and slowly building the RPM's of the rotary helped keep panels temperatures to a minimum.

Here's the result after my test section with a total paint removal of 2 microns:



















Many people would have went for a stronger combination when looking at the defects but it just goes to show what can be done with the right pad and polish!

Some more correction shots, in no particular order:

*A-Pillar before*:










*After*:










*Rear quarter before*:










*After*:










*Window spoiler before*:










*After*:










*Lights before*:










*After*:










*Boot lid before*:










*After*:










*Before*:










*After*:










*N/S door before*:










*After*:










I think this 50/50 should show just how much clarity the defects were robbing the paint!...




























Fortunately I got a break from the sticky paint when it came to polishing the plastics. These were slightly harder and thicker than the metal panels so Wolfs WP-5N with a Tangerine LC HT pad were used for these:



















*Before*:










*After*:










*Before*










*After*:



















*Rear bumper before*:










*50/50*:










*After*:










*Number plate recess before*:










*After*:










*Side skirt before*:










*After*:










The headlights were slightly weathered:










*After*:










Front bumper wasn't too bad for defects as it had been painted at some point, although there were quite a few bug etchings:










*After*:










*Before*:










*After*:










Along with the front bumper, the bonnet and wings had been re-sprayed too but were the complete opposite to the original paint, they were pretty hard and at an average of 190 microns fairly thick.

For these panels I used a Cyan Lake Country HT Pad with Wolfs WP-6H to achieve the following results:



















After IPA:










In between all the polishing I'd called Martin from Dent Devils in to take care of a few dings on the N/S door:










Martin at work:










And literally 2 minutes later - all gone!










With all the correction work done I put the car outside to give it a thorough rinse down. Ultrafina wouldn't usually dust much but when you're dealing with sticky paint you're dealing with dust like it or not! 

Looking much better already:










After drying with the Black Baron I refined the paint with Ultrafina again but this time with the DA and some LC HT Finishing Pads:










This was a time consuming step which took a whole Saturday to do as I had to make sure the polish was completely broken down and then avoid marring the super soft paint when buffing the polish off (which tends to want to weld itself onto the paint on sticky panels!)

Eventually I got there (after re-doing a couple of panels as a result of inflicting some light marring) though so after a light dust down and IPA wipe down I applied Blackfire All Finish Paint Protection:



















This was left for 20 minutes until I could leave a clean swipe with my finger:










Buffing off with a Poorboys DMT:










I then completed the rest of the car which included the interior glass with Swissvax Crystal (love this stuff!)










Vents etc dusted out before thoroughly hoovering and then wiping down all surfaces with APC:










Matts cleaned and protected:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

A final wipe down of the paint with Blackfire Deep Gloss Spray was done before I re-fitted the washer jets and side repeaters:










And that's pretty much it, I suppose I better show you the after pics, remember 95% of this result was achieved with a very mild polish and pad combination :thumb:







































































































































































































And with the plates back on, ready for some more sideways fun :driver:










Thanks for reading (or even just scrolling through the silly amounts of pics )

Clark


----------



## OGGYsri (May 12, 2010)

WOWWW!! Absolutely awesome.


----------



## Barnz (Jan 26, 2010)

looks amazing, if you wernt so far away i would bring my car for a once over lol


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

mmmmm, you guys are great!


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Fantastic turnaround Clark, just goes to show what can be achieved by using the right combination of pad and polish for the type of paint!

It looks fantastic in the after pics :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Barnz said:


> looks amazing, if you wernt so far away i would bring my car for a once over lol


We can arrange transportation :thumb:


----------



## Alzay (Jul 16, 2008)

You work makes me cry, its that good. Stunning stuff again guys.


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Some quality driving around Cadwell as well


----------



## Barnz (Jan 26, 2010)

Clark @ PB said:


> We can arrange transportation :thumb:


im in newcastle lol, just bought afew products from you guys too but they would be to look after my car after treated properly.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Barnz said:


> im in newcastle lol, just bought afew products from you guys too but they would be to look after my car after treated properly.


Newcastle isn't that far, we recently had a Range Rover brought over from Spain so you've no excuses


----------



## st33ly (Aug 29, 2010)

Stunning mate but the owner should take the BOV off as they sound like a chavs motor on an impreza. Alright on Ford RS motors but nothing else. Sorry my opinion.


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Very impressive work there guys, well done.


----------



## Barnz (Jan 26, 2010)

Clark @ PB said:


> Newcastle isn't that far, we recently had a Range Rover brought over from Spain so you've no excuses


how much would it cost? or should i email yous and ask more?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

st33ly said:


> Stunning mate but the owner should take the BOV off as they sound like a chavs motor on an impreza. Alright on Ford RS motors but nothing else. Sorry my opinion.


The Dump Valve has nothing to do with me or the Detail carried out so it's none of my business 



Barnz said:


> how much would it cost? or should i email yous and ask more?


Fire an e-mail to [email protected] if you've any queries mate :thumb:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Superb work Clark, the car looks fantastic!:thumb:

Enjoyed the informative write-up, with great photo's too!

Remember this video from when they first tested the RB320. I think it's Richard Meaden doing the driving IIRC.:driver:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

scooby73 said:


> Superb work Clark, the car looks fantastic!:thumb:
> 
> Enjoyed the informative write-up, with great photo's too!
> 
> Remember this video from when they first tested the RB320. I think it's Richard Meaden doing the driving IIRC.:driver:


It is indeed RM driving mate, well remembered!


----------



## Barnz (Jan 26, 2010)

Clark @ PB said:


> Fire an e-mail to [email protected] if you've any queries mate :thumb:


have dropped yous and email cheers :thumb:


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Fantastic work

and a good write up:thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Now thats worthy of some heavy back patting. Cracking save and what a stunner in the afters.


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

another level


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

meh.... not bad 

Pretty interesting results with such a fine polish and interesting you still had to refine it with a DA.

oh and who is that doing the old 'looking far in the distance' pose in the reflection lol


----------



## hmi1750 (Apr 23, 2006)

Just love reading and seeing the photos of your work! Very thorough and amazing finish. Love the car.


----------



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

Great work as always!! How did you find the wolfs polishes?


----------



## Axel_89 (Feb 21, 2011)

Jojojo. *It's an awesome video, buddy*... :doublesho

*Thanks for sharing with us*. 

It's a wonderful detailed. :thumb:

*That gain*!!! 



















One hug, buddy...


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Fabulous results - amazing what you can do with the right gear/knowledge! Keep the write ups coming!


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Amazing, great job on a great car :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning car and job done...


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

stunning work again


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Awesome turnaround mate, enjoyed reading that :thumb:


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Fantastic turnaround for the last of the proper scoobs! Well done Clark!
Chris


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Stunning job overall and really impressive correction work! :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Immense work as always PB.

One of the first write ups I really enjoyed on here was one of the RB's, can't remeber the guys name, did it as the side of his house.

Came up to a different level, was really shocked to see the condition but after it's life i'm not surprised.

Thanks for tasking the time out to post, looking forward to another soon.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

jedi-knight83 said:


> meh.... not bad
> 
> Pretty interesting results with such a fine polish and interesting you still had to refine it with a DA.
> 
> oh and who is that doing the old 'looking far in the distance' pose in the reflection lol


Haha I knew someone would notice Alan at some point doing his tea pot pose! :lol:

As for finishing with DA, I do this every time I have a car with sticky paint - much easier and quicker than rotary without the hassle of having to examine every cm of the panel to check for trails 



jonnyw59 said:


> Great work as always!! How did you find the wolfs polishes?


Rather good, hence why we decided to stock them :thumb:


----------



## cfherd (Jan 14, 2010)

Top work as always Clark! Notice your using Wolfs Brake Duster instead of Iron X - other than price (and smell) do you find this is as good as, if not better tham Iron X?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

cfherd said:


> Top work as always Clark! Notice your using Wolfs Brake Duster instead of Iron X - other than price (and smell) do you find this is as good as, if not better tham Iron X?


Personally I think it's better, its long clinging time and the fact you can even let it dry in means it cleans better. It's also a bonus that it has a "minty" sort of fragrance when you sparay it too


----------



## Invisible Touch (Mar 5, 2008)

Thats cracking Clark, very nice mate. Enjoyed reading through that


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Another fantastic correction done by PB.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

I love your work, makes me so envious - if only i could get to a shadow of the finish you produce i'll be happy :thumb:

I enjoy reading the write-ups, they're so detailed and well thought out - i could happily sit and watch you work all day


----------



## cfherd (Jan 14, 2010)

Clark @ PB said:


> Personally I think it's better, its long clinging time and the fact you can even let it dry in means it cleans better. It's also a bonus that it has a "minty" sort of fragrance when you sparay it too


Thanks Clark, you've twisted my arm to give it a go - once it's back in stock that is! ::thumb:


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Awesome work as always... :thumb:


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Brilliant write up, just ordered some Wolfs products - cant wait:thumb::


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

amazing machine and work too.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning work, Very nice correction just with UF


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Fantastic result there. You would certainly expect a lot of work to correct that paint.

Top work, as always.

Chris.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cracking work as always mate


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Stunning work. Could you have refined with the rotary instead of the DA? Did you just get a little longer work time with the DA?

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I could have refined with the rotary if I really wanted to but it would have taken twice as long as it did with the DA. 

The rotary creates more heat and sticky paints really dont like heat as it causes the lubricants in the polishes to dry out even quicker which in turn can create buffer hop and trails - none of which you'll get with the DA, all you have to ensure is that you fully break the polish down and keep the pad thoroughly brushed to avoid any micro marring.

There seems to be a small number of people out there that seem to think that if you don't finish down with the Rotary on these softer sticky paints then you're less of a Professional - In my personal opinion it makes you a smarter one as you get the same result but in less time with zero chance of leaving any light trails in the finish


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Clark how do you rate SV Crystal to 3M Glass cleaner?


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Clark @ PB said:


> I could have refined with the rotary if I really wanted to but it would have taken twice as long as it did with the DA.
> 
> The rotary creates more heat and sticky paints really dont like heat as it causes the lubricants in the polishes to dry out even quicker which in turn can create buffer hop and trails - none of which you'll get with the DA, all you have to ensure is that you fully break the polish down and keep the pad thoroughly brushed to avoid any micro marring.
> 
> There seems to be a small number of people out there that seem to think that if you don't finish down with the Rotary on these softer sticky paints then you're less of a Professional - In my personal opinion it makes you a smarter one as you get the same result but in less time with zero chance of leaving any light trails in the finish


Thanks thats what i thought. I was/am in the process of considering selling both my Rotary and DA to make way for a new rotary but i wouldnt want to flog the DA if it will still be handy. I found much harder to get a great finish with the rotary on our freelanders plastic wings than with the DA which is why i asked.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

PaulN said:


> Thanks thats what i thought. I was/am in the process of considering selling both my Rotary and DA to make way for a new rotary but i wouldnt want to flog the DA if it will still be handy. I found much harder to get a great finish with the rotary on our freelanders plastic wings than with the DA which is why i asked.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> PaulN


Given the choice of finishing with the rotary or DA I'd choose the rotary every day but I'll never throw away our DA's as they still get used on a regular basis - they're handy things to have


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Scrim-1- said:


> Clark how do you rate SV Crystal to 3M Glass cleaner?


The 3M one was my favourite glass cleaner untill the Swissvax one came along - you never get smears with it whether you're using it in the shade or direct sunlight. The cleaning abilities of both are pretty much identical though I'd say.


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

Great work been looking forward to this after seeing it on ur twitter page


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Clark @ PB said:


> The 3M one was my favourite glass cleaner untill the Swissvax one came along - you never get smears with it whether you're using it in the shade or direct sunlight. The cleaning abilities of both are pretty much identical though I'd say.


I use the 3M Glass cleaner and find it fantastic, i was looking at buying some swissvax crystal just as a change, so might order some :thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Awesome work buddy! I suppose you like the polishes?


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

fantastic work


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Simply Stunning!!!!!


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Great work, Subaru looking how it should do.


----------



## Big Bird (Mar 25, 2011)

Brilliant, well done.

A famous car, seen it in the metal a few years ago at a subaru meeting.:thumb:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Yet again Clark, fantastic work.

Been looking forward to this write up after checking twitter and your tweets


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

wow, superb work again :thumb:


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Beauty!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Sweet as Clark !


----------



## RobP (Oct 1, 2006)

Stunning turnaround on an amazing Scooby


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

that looks sooooo much better, i bet the owner will love it.


----------



## pogo6636 (Jan 18, 2009)

Holy smokin' polish pads batman...

stunning as ever Clark.
it is the little tips that come out of these write ups that help so many peeps on here, myself included. why use this instead of that, how long to leave a product and how to check if it is ready for removal.

I think we should bring out Clark TV. hold on did you not have this before, a live link to a detail? 

top work anyway.
Keep 'em commin'.:thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> Awesome work buddy! I suppose you like the polishes?


Yeah they're ok I suppose


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

Nice work Clark, know what you mean about the scooby paint though after doing over 20 myself.

Can be a PITA some times.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Very nice work guys


----------



## James_M (May 22, 2009)

Fantastic work dude and a quality write up!


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

Amazing!

Question: if the paint was super soft is there a reason you didnt go for a crystal based sealant like Nanolex?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

jonjay said:


> Amazing!
> 
> Question: if the paint was super soft is there a reason you didnt go for a crystal based sealant like Nanolex?


Yep, basically I think Blackfire looks better on this particular colour and the owner wanted something nice and quick to be able to top up himself, applying Nanolex to an entire car takes a couple of hours to do properly


----------



## TelTel (Aug 21, 2010)

Amazing work Clarky!! its a lovely shade of black that and stands out beautifully! so overall did you spend a few days on it? :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

TelTel said:


> Amazing work Clarky!! its a lovely shade of black that and stands out beautifully! so overall did you spend a few days on it? :thumb:


It was 3 days quoted but ran into 4 slightly due to the fact I decided to remove the wheels


----------



## catalin1984 (Feb 24, 2009)

Got a technical question for you:

I tend to do lot's of sticky paint jobs lately, solid red is almost my worst nightmare.

I tend to use slow hand/slow cut for compounding. Going above 1300-1400 RPM on my Makita seems to be a bugger .

What is your technique to deal with sticky/soft paint jobs?

Thanks,
Colin


----------



## RobA (Oct 27, 2006)

As usual from PB, truly amazing work!


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

fantastic :thumb:


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

Stunning Work, as always :thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Fantastic transformation Clark:thumb: some stunning photography as always & thoroughly enjoyable & interesting write up. Like you say, all about experience. . . so many would have gone for a harsher combo.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

slrestoration said:


> Fantastic transformation Clark:thumb: some stunning photography as always & thoroughly enjoyable & interesting write up. Like you say, all about experience. . . so many would have gone for a harsher combo.


Couldn't agree more. Nice one and thanks for continuing to find the time for write ups. :thumb:


----------



## Detailing SE (Apr 3, 2011)

I wonder if the Imprezas has a sensitive paint? I find the most of them really really scratchy even if I know that the owner usually treats the car pretty well?


----------



## Vision2k1 (Sep 26, 2010)

this is f+cking awesome !! Great work !!


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

great stuff Clark - one of the most impressive results I've seen for a fair while!

I'll bet the owner thought you'd switched cars :thumb:


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Clark, what did you dress the engine bay and arches with?


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

Wow....that looks absolutely stunning.
excellent work!


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Spied this not long after it must have left your place. Looked stunning! Never seen such a shiny black car! Top work! :thumb:


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Tidy job Clark :thumb:

Neil


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Super work


----------



## Soapie (Aug 26, 2009)

Another work of art 

I think a RB320 Scooby is the only black car I'd ever want to own


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

Amazing Subaru and very very good job mate.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Top work there Clark so the Wolf's Polishes are good ?

Mario


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

catalin1984 said:


> Got a technical question for you:
> 
> I tend to do lot's of sticky paint jobs lately, solid red is almost my worst nightmare.
> 
> ...


In short,swap to DA if possible - sticky paints are very rarely hard so DA will correct well.



Detailing SE said:


> I wonder if the Imprezas has a sensitive paint? I find the most of them really really scratchy even if I know that the owner usually treats the car pretty well?


Yes they are generally very soft and easily marked if your wash routine isn't spot on 



paranoid73 said:


> Clark, what did you dress the engine bay and arches with?


303 on this one!



Eurogloss said:


> Top work there Clark so the Wolf's Polishes are good ?
> 
> Mario


I certainly think so!


----------



## Bungleaio (Jul 18, 2010)

Nice work, I've got the same paint on my impreza, sadly it's not an RB but the paint is so soft! I try and look after it the best I can but just looking at it creates swirls!


----------



## TIODGE (Jan 26, 2011)

top work by PB..
i remember seeing that vid ages ago .. would love a RB <3


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

nice work mate :thumb:


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Gutted, cant make that day - were away in june, im only local to you (


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

Is "martin" on here i found 2 of those dinks on my car  does he charge much?

Jas


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

Stunning work as ever!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

JasonH20URF said:


> Is "martin" on here i found 2 of those dinks on my car  does he charge much?
> 
> Jas


He's not expensive at all for what he does. Email me [email protected] if you want his number.


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

Clark @ PB said:


> He's not expensive at all for what he does. Email me [email protected] if you want his number.


AHH  just clocked your in scotland bit of a treck from devon ;s


----------



## Miholl (May 27, 2009)

Doing the same car at my place (as we speaking  ) and its a ****** nightmare... Thank you for posting these tread,becouse you helped me a lot with the choice of combination (polish & pad)...

Please tell me how many rpm did you use on the rotary and how many passes on panel... I am doing min. rpm (cca 1000rpm) and 2 hits on each panel...so far so good..oh and a nightmare for buffing down what is left of polish creame, I already used 4 microfibra towels...


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Fantastic turnaround :thumb:


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

WOW... their nothing else to say,class a work!!


----------



## sgwilliams187 (Jun 13, 2011)

good outcome on the car, cant believe the state the motor journalists get the cars in to


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

great job!


----------



## Eheis5 (Apr 25, 2011)

Great job on the machining,that black paint looks great.


----------



## DlightSwitch (May 4, 2011)

One of the most stunning black corrections I've ever seen! :thumb:


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Exceptional as always. Just shows what Ultrfina can do when worked with properly and broken down effectively.


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

hella nice


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

i have this as a short cut and I'll read it maybe once a week for 3 reasons. No particular order 1 love the car
2 the detail its self (how one should be done etc)
3 inspiration
i know its not the most technical detail or time consuming or the most expensive. I just think its a great all rounder


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks once again for the great feedback guys, much appreciated


----------



## Snapples (May 28, 2010)

Sadens me to see cars in such a state. Cracking job as always


----------

